# Collection of World War II Aviation Stories



## Royzee617 (Nov 17, 2005)

Travis Monday Publishes Collection of World War II Aviation Stories 
Release announces publication of collection of true World War II military aviation stories by writer and historian Travis Monday. The book includes historic photos and original artwork.

San Angelo, TX (PRWEB) November 17, 2005 -- Writer and historian Travis Monday provides both stories and images for World War II military aviation history buffs with publication of Wings, WASP, Warriors in conjunction with Lulu (www.lulu.com), the world's fastest-growing provider of print-on-demand books.

Wings, WASP, Warriors evolved from the author's popular Aviation History Edition of Museum Musings, a collection of aviation stories originally published in the Sweetwater Reporter, in Sweetwater, Texas.

In addition to stories about the WASP (Women Airforce Service Pilots), the RAF (Royal Air Force), fighter pilot Otto Carter, and combat glider pilot George Theis, the book includes historic photos and original artwork by artists Scott Morgan, Michael Vincent, and Otto Carter, III.

Travis Monday published Wings, WASP, Warriors in response to repeated requests for copies of earlier collections of his stories, which he assembled himself by hand. But that process took too long, so he turned to Lulu in order to meet the growing demand for his work. Wings, WASP, Warriors is available for purchase at www.lulu.com/moonlight , the storefront website for several of Monday's books, including his most successful book, W.F. Matthews: Lost Battalion Survivor.

"Independent publishing and print-on-demand is the wave of the future, and the future is now," said Travis Monday. "The Lulu process allows me to cut out the middle man (i.e. a separate publisher) and get my work out there the way I want it."

About Author
Travis Monday spent 3 years in the U.S. Army as a paratrooper, including a tour of duty in Vietnam. He later served with the Texas Army National Guard, once again as a paratrooper. After earning a doctor's degree in theology and serving as a pastor for 24 years, he shifted his focus to freelance speaking and writing. Wings, WASP, Warriors is his eighth book.


----------

